# Trionworlds - Rift und das verlorene Geld!



## xtydax (21. September 2011)

Muss euch allen mal meine Trion-Rift-Story berichten ...
Alles fing ganz harmlos an. Ich war auf der Suche nach einem neuen spannenden Mmorpg und mir viel Rift ins Auge.
Alles klar dachte ich mir und Kaufte mir Rift Collectors Edition gleich bei Gameladen.com. Den CD-key und ne normale 30 Tage spielzeitkarte (auch wenn 30 tage in dem spiel schonmal kostenlos sind muss man nochmals min 13-15€ ausgeben für die Time-Card oder nen Abo abschließen bevor man spielen kann bzw. sich der Account aktivieren lässt (Hallo ? 30 Tage gratis aber ich muss n abo machen oder nochmal kaufen ? hmm ? )
Naja sah gut aus, Karte wie gesagt gekauft mit allem drum und dran (hinher gefahre) lag ich nun schon bei ca. 40€.
So nun loggte ich mich ein und hatte 20 Tage lang doch recht viel Spaß, BIS !!!! Ja, BIS ich mich am abend auf meinem Char (mittlerweile lvl47 von 50)Einloggte und mitten in der Nacht gekickt wurde.
Hmmmmm ? Systemfehler ? Routerreset ? Nein !!! der hammer kommt ! Trion Teilte mir nun mit bei der Anmeldung das mein Account deaktiviert wurde und ich solle mich an den Support wenden Oo
OK !? gesagt, getan ... Nach ca. 8 std Schrift verkehr der eher meiner seits erfolgte und mit eingefügten Standart-Mails beantwortet wurde, riss mir der Geduldsfaden und ich rief die Trion Hotline an.
Man sagte mir dort, der Cd-Key sei auf illegale weise erworben wurden oder auf betrügerische weise !!! ???
Wat ? Wie kann es sein das man mir im I-net nen Cd-Code verkauft und dieser funktioniert und nach 20Tagen Illegal ist ???
Also entweder Trion hat n sicherheitsloch (da der Code ja einwandfrei bis dahin funktionierte) oder es ist schlicht weg Geldmacherrei.
Ich habe dann nochmals eine E-Mail an Trion geschickt, im anhang die E-mail von Gameladen.com mit dem key drin (halt die original e-mail von dem verein mit eingefügt).
Bis Jetzt keine Reaktion auf diese mail.
Aber nun kommt der Hammer auf den Hammer =D ich rief nochmals bei dem Support an und man sagte mir dann dort ich solle mir doch einfach nochmal einen neuen Cd-Key besorgen =D

Merken die eigentlich die Einschläge noch ? Ich geb 15€ aus fürs Spiel, 15€ für die Time-Card, 10ner für hin und her fahren und alles wird kaputt gemacht damit ich diese aktion denn nochmal machen kann ?

Hmm rpg evtl. ? ich in der Rolle des des dummen ?

Wenn Ihr mich fragt lasst die Finger von den beiden entweder Trion ist zu unfähig seine Daten zu sichern oder Gameladen.com sind Trion-Key-Klauer oder beide stecken unter einer Decke!

Wie ich dem Support schon sagte, so geht man nicht mit Kunden um ! Mein Anwalt bekommt die Sachen morgen vorgelegt (für was hab ich rechtschutz?) und mal sehen was der dazu sagt !

So das war meine Trion - Rift - Gameladen.com - Story =D Bei Fragen pn an mich


----------



## Lancegrim (21. September 2011)

Wayne?

Ich weiß echt nicht woher die Leute ihren Scheiss von wegen nochmal 30 Tage kaufen haben. Ich hab mir Rift gekauft, für uhm 35 Euro glaub ich damals. Das wars. Ein Abomodell hab ich damals ausgewählt und das wurde auch nach 30 Tagen Gratis Spielzeit abgebucht. Fertig. 
Wenn die Leute kein PayPal haben oder ne Kreditkarte, tja Pech. PayPal zu kriegen is ein Aufwand von 0 Cent, ca 1-2 Tagen Wartezeit und ner effektiven Arbeitszeit von 5 Minuten. Wer das nicht hat, und sich dann beschwert, ist selber Schuld.

Was die Sache mit dem Key angeht, du bist selber Schuld wenn du nur im Internet dir nen Cd Key kaufst und der dann gesperrt wird. Nehmen wir mal nen kleinen Angestellten im Real Markt der die PC Spiele einsortiert und sich von jeder Packung die CD Keys abschreibt und die im Netz an eben solche Websites weiterverkauft. Das merkt erstmal niemand, woher auch. Aber wenn dann jemand diese Version im Laden kauft und mit dem Key was anfangen will, dann is logisch das der andere Key gesperrt wird. Und das das erst nach 20 Tagen auffällt, tjoa, sowas brauch halt Zeit.


----------



## xtydax (21. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Wayne?
> 
> Ich weiß echt nicht woher die Leute ihren Scheiss von wegen nochmal 30 Tage kaufen haben. Ich hab mir Rift gekauft, für uhm 35 Euro glaub ich damals. Das wars. Ein Abomodell hab ich damals ausgewählt und das wurde auch nach 30 Tagen Gratis Spielzeit abgebucht. Fertig.
> Wenn die Leute kein PayPal haben oder ne Kreditkarte, tja Pech. PayPal zu kriegen is ein Aufwand von 0 Cent, ca 1-2 Tagen Wartezeit und ner effektiven Arbeitszeit von 5 Minuten. Wer das nicht hat, und sich dann beschwert, ist selber Schuld.
> ...




Also Wenn du richtig liest steht da auch entweder Time-Card oder Abo, du hast das Abo ^^ !
Und die Cd-key´s stecken in der Hülle die verschweißt ist   also wieder zu meiner Frage wie komemn die Key´s zu Gameladen.com und funktionieren auch noch ?


----------



## Lancegrim (21. September 2011)

Wieso stecken die in der immer in ner Hülle? Es gibt auch Läden da steht dort ne leere Hülle und die restliche Software und Handbuch kriegst du an der Info, und eben auf dem Handbuch steht der Key. Und selbst wenn die eingeschweißt sind, meinst du ein Mitarbeiter in nem Elektronik Laden bzw Supermarkt kann die Dinger nicht aufmachen und wieder neu einschweißen?

Ja hab ich richtig gelesen aber wieso hast dir dann kein Abo gemacht? Damit wärs ja deutlich einfacher gewesen.


----------



## xtydax (21. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Wieso stecken die in der immer in ner Hülle? Es gibt auch Läden da steht dort ne leere Hülle und die restliche Software und Handbuch kriegst du an der Info, und eben auf dem Handbuch steht der Key. Und selbst wenn die eingeschweißt sind, meinst du ein Mitarbeiter in nem Elektronik Laden bzw Supermarkt kann die Dinger nicht aufmachen und wieder neu einschweißen?
> 
> Ja hab ich richtig gelesen aber wieso hast dir dann kein Abo gemacht? Damit wärs ja deutlich einfacher gewesen.



Weil ich gern los zocken wollte und mein paypal account noch verifiert werden musste. Mir gehts auch nicht um das Geld ! Mir gehts darum das ein riesen Publisher wie Trion es hin bekommen sollte so was zu vermeiden !

Und weiter, selbst bei den billigsten ka.. Spielen gibts es bei Reg-Codes ne Kollisionsabfrage also wenn ich den key hab sollte er gesperrt für andere sein ! Und wenn man so was nicht mal hinbekommt wo soll das dann enden ? Desweiteren sollte Trion dann Gameload.com verklagen auf das Geld und nicht ihre Inkompetenz an der Community auslassen   . denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Mayestic (21. September 2011)

Das mit dem Account ist soweit richtig.
Du musst ein Abo abschließen um die 30 kostenfreien Tage zu bekommen.
Das ist leider eine Prozedur die es bei vielen Onlinespielen gibt. 

Wenn man eine GTC benutzt ist das Geld halt futsch.
Wenn man aber PayPal oder ne Kreditkarte bzw Debitkarte ( ein auf Guthaben basierende Kreditkarte ) benutzt dann ist es einfacher.
Du tippst deine Daten ein und wählst dann PayPal oder deinen Kreditkartentyp aus. 
Du buchst damit ein Abo und schon kannst du losspielen.
Zuerst werden die kostenlosen 30 Tage verbraucht, dann erst wird dein PayPal-Konto oder die KK belastet und dann fängt dein Abo an.
Wenn du aber während der kostenlosen 30 Tage dein Abo stornierst wird nach Ablauf der 30 kostenlosen Tage nichts mehr belastet und du kannst trotzdem deine 30 kostenlosen Tage zu Ende spielen. 

Das mit dem Kauf der GTC Codes Online ist immer etwas schwierig. Schau dir manche Händler auf Ebay an. Da verkaufen manche Händler mehrere hundert dieser Keys. Ich tippe mal einfach darauf das sie es geschafft haben sich ihre eigenen Programme fürs generieren der Keys zu schreiben und somit quasi illegal Keys erstellen und nein selbst ein Publisher wie Blizzard kommt gegen sowas nicht an oder meinst du echt das die ganzen Goldspammer-Accounts die jeden Monat in WoW gesperrt werden wirklich alle echte Accounts sind ? Nein, das ist schon länger bekannt das die Asiaten sich ihre Keys selber erstellen, dafür rein garnix bezahlen und diese Accounts dann für ihre Werbung benutzen und es sie nicht im geringsten stört wenn diese Accounts gebannt werden. 

Um die Schleichwerbung zu machen ich kaufe meine Keys meistens im MediaMarkt um die Ecke oder aber online bei Sinclair-Software. Den Onlineshop gibts seit Ultima Online und ich hatte niemals Probleme. 

Alles andere ist halt Pech bei dir. Ist eher ein Vermerk für andere potentielle Spieler das man nicht bei jedem kaufen kann und man bei Tiefspreisen halt doch ein wenig Skepsis haben sollte warum der Key hier soviel billiger ist als anderswo. 

Diesen Quatsch mit dem Keys abschreiben und wieder einschweißen finde ich aber übertrieben viel Arbeit für soviel Risiko und so wenig Gewinn und in Läden zu kaufen in denen der Inhalt aus Diebstahlschutzgründen ausgetauscht wurde kaufe ich niemals ein. Ich hasse sowas. 

Ist halt dumm gelaufen aber Rift ist sowieso kacke *haha* und jetzt werd ich zugeflamet. Nein Rift ist gut und solide aber nicht mehr mein Ding. Das ist alles. Warte halt auf GW2 da gibts keine Abos und keine GTCs, du brauchst kein PayPal und keine KK. Da haste schonmal weniger Sorgen ^^.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (21. September 2011)

vll liegt es ja an der seite wo du es gekauft hast, von der hab ich noch nie gehört.

aber hier kann dir äh keiner helfen. einfach hart bleiben und support zuspammen.

ps: auch ich habe mir damals einfach rift gekauft und nen abo (paypal) abgeschlossen. nicht mehr. ich musste mir nicht extra nochmal 30 tage zukaufen. da hast du halt was falsch gemacht


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2011)

mhm 


> Impressum
> 
> FANLINK International Ltd.
> Unit B 13/F Prat Commercial Building
> ...


----------



## Foxx313 (21. September 2011)

Ich gebe  Lancegrim da vollkommen Recht mit den Code,du bist einfach selber schuld wenn du solche Sachen stumpf im Inet käufst.
Ich kaufe mir grundsätzliche Spiele im Laden wo die noch original verpackt bzw eingeschweißt sind und ich habe ein Kassenzettel den ich im Notfall falls es Probleme gibt vorzeigen kann.
Das Trion mit irgendein Internethändler unter einer Decke steckt und irgendwelche illegalen Sachen macht bezweifel ich mal auch 
Also in diesem Fall gebe ich Trion ganz sicher keine Schuld,wenn überhaupt den Internethändler der dir den Code angedreht hat und natürlich dir selber,da wenn du es dir vernünftig im Laden gekauft hättest,jetzt wohl nicht so welche Probleme hättest.


----------



## xtydax (21. September 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> Ich gebe  Lancegrim da vollkommen Recht mit den Code,du bist einfach selber schuld wenn du solche Sachen stumpf im Inet käufst.
> Ich kaufe mir grundsätzliche Spiele im Laden wo die noch original verpackt bzw eingeschweißt sind und ich habe ein Kassenzettel den ich im Notfall falls es Probleme gibt vorzeigen kann.
> Das Trion mit irgendein Internethändler unter einer Decke steckt und irgendwelche illegalen Sachen macht bezweifel ich mal auch
> Also in diesem Fall gebe ich Trion ganz sicher keine Schuld,wenn überhaupt den Internethändler der dir den Code angedreht hat und natürlich dir selber,da wenn du es dir vernünftig im Laden gekauft hättest,jetzt wohl nicht so welche Probleme hättest.



Da hast du wohl ein Stück weit recht    aber wie ich schon sagte, es muss dann ja ne Sicherheitslücke geben weil die Codes ja Verifiziert werden...
Ich finde die Ganze Angelegenheit sehr sehr strange.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. September 2011)

xtydax schrieb:


> Weil ich gern los zocken wollte und mein paypal account noch verifiert werden musste. Mir gehts auch nicht um das Geld ! Mir gehts darum das ein riesen Publisher wie Trion es hin bekommen sollte so was zu vermeiden !
> 
> Und weiter, selbst bei den billigsten ka.. Spielen gibts es bei Reg-Codes ne Kollisionsabfrage also wenn ich den key hab sollte er gesperrt für andere sein ! Und wenn man so was nicht mal hinbekommt wo soll das dann enden ? Desweiteren sollte Trion dann Gameload.com verklagen auf das Geld und nicht ihre Inkompetenz an der Community auslassen   . denk mal drüber nach



Uhm Lol? Okai folgendes Beispiel, du hast nen Key so gekriegt auf die Weise wie ichs beschrieben habe. Jetzt kauft jemand diese Packung und meldet seinen Account an und kriegt die Meldung der Key sei in Benutzung. Dann schreibt er hin und her mit Trion, und schickt denen ein Foto seines Persos, daneben die Spielpackung mit Handbuch und Cd key sichtbar, dazu nen Kassenbeleg vom Kauf. Was wird Trion dann sagen? Okai der hat das Spiel ordentlich rechtmäßig gekauft und darf den Key nutzen. Dann kommst du und meinst du hast den Key irgendwo im Internet von irgendwem gekauft und willst den jetzt ohne wenn und aber haben. Ich als Support würde dir in dem Fall den Stinkefinger zeigen.


Aber die Impressumsanzeige, sagt eigentlich alles.

Klar is das mit dem Key abschreiben ein Aufwand, aber möglich ist es und gemacht wird es öfter als man denkt.


----------



## xtydax (21. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Uhm Lol? Okai folgendes Beispiel, du hast nen Key so gekriegt auf die Weise wie ichs beschrieben habe. Jetzt kauft jemand diese Packung und meldet seinen Account an und kriegt die Meldung der Key sei in Benutzung. Dann schreibt er hin und her mit Trion, und schickt denen ein Foto seines Persos, daneben die Spielpackung mit Handbuch und Cd key sichtbar, dazu nen Kassenbeleg vom Kauf. Was wird Trion dann sagen? Okai der hat das Spiel ordentlich rechtmäßig gekauft und darf den Key nutzen. Dann kommst du und meinst du hast den Key irgendwo im Internet von irgendwem gekauft und willst den jetzt ohne wenn und aber haben. Ich als Support würde dir in dem Fall den Stinkefinger zeigen.



1. Kein Game wird mit dir als Supp. laufen 
2. Wenn der jenige den Code auch hat sind wir wieder bei der Sicherheitslücke die nicht meinerseits besteht   
3. Wenn ich Supp. bin und 11,99 gegen ich sage mal 3 jahre spielzeit (an so wat sitz ich halt länger) also ca.400€ stehen was mach ich ? Genau ich sag der Community bzw. dem Kunden nein ich will dein Geld nicht ich will das du stink sauer bist und entweder du machst dir nochmal son stress für das Spiel oder fährst in Oberharz


----------



## Lari (21. September 2011)

Ein schönes Beispiel dafür, warum ich meine Spiele nur auf der Originalplattform (Steam/Origin) oder direkt vom Vertreiber kaufe 
Wie Tikume gezeigt hat, kommt der Key von nem Asiaten, da sollten die Alarmglocken schon klingeln.

Aber neiiinnn, Trion ist wieder böse. Diese ganze CD-Key Geschichte war schon immer unsicher. Lediglich durch Abos kann der Hersteller sich absichern.
Gibt ja schon seit Ewigkeiten ruckzuck sogenannte KeyGenerator für Offline Spiele. Und diese Händler haben sowas dann wohl auch für MMOs parat, fliegen aber wie in deinem Falle auf, wenn Trion mal durchschaut, ob die Keys überhaupt schon vergeben wurden.

Tjoa, deine Schuld imho.


----------



## Foxx313 (21. September 2011)

Du musst auch noch bedenken,ich geh mal von aus das du nur eine Email von den Händler hast mit den Code bzw der Kaufbestätigung,ansonsten aber nichts keine Verpackung,Kassenzettel oder sonstiges.
Da kann man Trion eben auch verstehen,weil so eine Email eben ein zweifelhafter Beweis ist,im Grund kannst du die auch selber gefälscht haben (davon gehe ich natürlich nicht aus,ist nur ein allgemeines Beispiel).
Ich denke mal das Trion sich diesen zweifelhaften Händler schon genau angucken wird was da gelaufen ist und wenn das wirklich was illegales ist ggf. auch rechtlich gegen vorgehen wird,da so was eben auch geschäftsschädigend ist.Aber ansonsten denke ich werden die für dich nicht mehr machen,also wenn du das Spiel wirklich magst und spielen willst kann man dir echt nur raten in den Laden zu gehen,das Original zu kaufen,ggf. samt GTC und gut ist,weil WENN dann noch was ist kannst du es eben machen wie Lancegrim es beschrieben hat,mit Foto von den Perso.,den Spiel und Kassenbeleg,ich denke dann wird Trion dir auch gerne weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten,ich kann verstehen wenn du deswegen ziemlich sauer bist,ist eben wirklich schade ums verlorene Geld,da wird eben jeder sauer.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. September 2011)

xtydax schrieb:


> 1. Kein Game wird mit dir als Supp. laufen
> 2. Wenn der jenige den Code auch hat sind wir wieder bei der Sicherheitslücke die nicht meinerseits besteht
> 3. Wenn ich Supp. bin und 11,99 gegen ich sage mal 3 jahre spielzeit (an so wat sitz ich halt länger) also ca.400€ stehen was mach ich ? Genau ich sag der Community bzw. dem Kunden nein ich will dein Geld nicht ich will das du stink sauer bist und entweder du machst dir nochmal son stress für das Spiel oder fährst in Oberharz




1. Schön das du mich so gut kennst und beurteilen kannst.

2. Richtig aber die Lücke besteht auch nicht bei Trion, und trotzdem sind Die die Bösen in deiner Story? Logikfehler?

3. Richtig aber er hat nen Beweis dafür das er das Spiel erworben hat. Du hast nur ne lausige Email, die (wie vor mir schon gesagt) du ebenso selber geschrieben haben kannst.


Und ganz ehrlich, wer seine Keys aus Asien kauft, is selber Schuld.


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2011)

Hast Du denn mal Gameladen.com angeschrieben? Würde mich mal interessieren was die dazu sagen.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2011)

@Lancegrim: Ich sehe KEINEN, aber auch nicht den GERINGSTEN Grund schon von Post 1 an dem TE gegenüber in dieser abfälligen und aggressiven Art gegenüber zu treten, EGAL ob er einen Fehler gemacht hat oder nicht.

Wer seine Ausdrucksweise nicht im Griff hat, den hab ich schnell im Griff.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. September 2011)

Bitte? Er hat mich dumm angemacht und ich habe nirgendswo irgendwas abfälliges gegen ihn geschrieben. Wo bitte hab ich was geschrieben was dir net passt?

Den hast du im Griff? Drohst du mir? Sorry aber das is mal echt lächerlich.

Weil ich ihm gesagt habe das er selber Schuld ist, das ist für dich abfällig und aggressiv? Och bitte.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Drohst du mir?



Verwarnung, exakt.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. September 2011)

Und das erreicht man durch Drohungen? Na Gz an die Leute die die Mod auswahl treffen.

Und der Grund für die Verwarnung? Nicht das es mich wirklich interessieren würde...


@Topic: Mich würde mal interessieren was genau Trion gesagt hat bezüglich des CD Keys. Vor allem was die gesagt haben zu der Kaufbestätigung von dir. Und was der Chinamann dazu sagt würde mich noch mehr interessieren, aber warscheinlich sowas wie man da erwarten würde.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2011)

Die Mod-Auswahl treffe ich.


Grund wurde bereits erwähnt. 

Den Auftakt machte das "wayne", womit eindeutig die Abfälligkeit gegenüber dem Eröffnungsstext zum Ausdruck gebracht werden sollte. Daraus resultiert eine unlustige Kettenreaktion von gegenseitigen Abfälligkeiten. Einer löst es immer aus, will es meist nicht wahr haben.

"Wayne" als Reaktion ist genau so ungern gesehen wie "Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten". Wird beides nicht toleriert. Warum? Es gibt einfach keinen Grund irgendwem in irgend einer Form auch nur im Ansatz abfällig gegenüber zu treten. 

Der Ton macht die Musik. Das Forum ist nicht dazu da, den aggressiven Alltagstonfall auszulassen. Wer das nicht verstehen will ist hier leider falsch.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. September 2011)

Ah und deshalb löscht du meine Posts? Cool Danke. Wenigstens erklärt hast dus, immerhin das kann man dir anrechnen.


----------



## La Saint (21. September 2011)

*@TE*
Ich will mich hier erstmal stellvertretend entschuldigen. Das ist nicht der Ton, der hier üblicherweise im Forum herrscht. Normalerweise geht es hier gesittet zu und es werden Sachverhalte diskutiert, nicht Personen angegriffen.

*@Lancegrim*
Was ist denn in DICH gefahren. Da kommt jemand neu ins Forum (registriert seit: heute), weil er ein ernsthaftes Problem hat und offensichtlich nirgendwo anders Hilfe bekommt, und du hast nichts besseres zu tun als ihn verbal lang zu machen? Was soll das?

*@ZAM*
Ich gehe ja nicht immer konform mit der buffed-Forenmoderation. Aber hier hat sie wirklich mal sinnvoll eingegriffen ^^


Und nun zur Sache.

Online ein Spiel zu kaufen ist heutzutage normal. Und von wegen originalverschweißte DVD-Hülle. Ich habe Rift als Pre-Order in England gekauft, mit Kreditkarte bezahlt, meinen Key per Mail bekommen und dieser Key funktioniert inzwischen 6 Monate lang anstandslos. Das Problem ist nur, dass man einer Internetseite nicht die Seriösität ihres Betreibers ansehen kann. Und da hat der TE möglicherweise unverschuldet Pech gehabt.

Wenn ich "Gameladen" in Google eingebe, dann bietet mir die Autovervollständigung folgende Auswahl an:

gameladen.com betrug
gameladen.com erfahrungen
gameladen gutschein

Das macht nervös. Denn das sind die 3 häufigsten Suchanfragen, die andere Benutzer bei Google im Zusammenhang mit "gameladen" eingegeben haben. Die Seite selbst macht einen professionellen Eindruck, enthält aber kleine Glitche. Zum Beispiel schreibt ein _"jurgenyuan"_ bei der Bewertung _"Unglaublich schnell! Vielen vielen Dank. Perfekte Kaufabwicklung. Jederzeit wieder!"_. Das hörte sich fürchterlich gefaked an. Der wirklich gute deutsche Übersetzer ist wohl ein EBay-Fan. Yuan ist übrigs ein Allerweltsnamen wie bei uns Meyer. Das war wohl eine Freudsche Fehlleistung beim Faken.

Wenn man etwas weiter recherchiert, dann erhärtet sich der Verdacht, das es sich hier wohl um eine Abzockseite handelt, die anscheinend inzwischen nicht mehr gültige Beta-Keys, Pre-Order-Keys oder schon verwendete Keys verkauft. 

Da ist Trion kein Vorwurf zu machen, wenn diese Keys von ihnen abgelehnt werden. Was man ihnen aber sehr wohl vorwerfen kann ist, dass sie es erst nach ein paar Wochen merken. Mich persönlich wundert das aber nicht, da ich ja den Trion-Support schon immer für drittklassig gehalten habe. Wenn er nicht sogar gefaked ist ^^.

Lieber TE, es ist hart es sagen zu müssen, aber du scheinst wirklich Pech gehabt zu haben. Das Geld für die Collectors Edition ist weg. Aus Honkong kommt nichts mehr zurück. Da kann auch ein Anwalt nichts machen. Trion ist sowie aus dem Rennen. Die können nichts dafür, dass du dir einen ungültigen Key gekauft hast. Es wird wohl kein Weg daran vorbeiführen, dass du dir einen neuen Key kaufst. Hoffentlich stammt die PrePaid-Karte aus Deutschland. Es war nicht klar aus deinem Post zu lesen, ob du die auch bei Gameladen.com gekauft hast.

Was wirklich ärgerlich sein dürfte ist, dass mit einem neuen Key (= Account) deine Spielchars weg sind. Aber vielleicht kann man da mit dem Trion-Support drüber reden. Ich würde die Situation detailliert schildern und nachfragen, ob sie nicht den bestehenden Account mit einem neuen Key weiterführen können. Das solltest du aber abklären, *bevor *du dir den neuen Key kaufst. Es sei denn, es macht dir nichts aus komplett von vorn zu beginnen. Außerdem habe ich aufgeschnappt, das es Keys irgendwie für 3,99 zu kaufen gibt. Aber das kann ein Gerücht sein.

Außerdem würde ich mein PayPal-Konto im Auge behalten. Oder wie immer das auch funktioniert, ich habe kein PayPal. Eine ausländische Firma, die offensichtlich nicht seriös ist, kann auch auf andere Ideen kommen.

Aber Kopf hoch, es gibt schlimmeres ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Orgoron (21. September 2011)

xtydax schrieb:


> Wie ich dem Support schon sagte, so geht man nicht mit Kunden um ! Mein Anwalt bekommt die Sachen morgen vorgelegt (für was hab ich rechtschutz?) und mal sehen was der dazu sagt !



Der wird dir sagen das du nicht Trion sondern Gameladen.com verklagen musst.
Andresse wurde ja schon gepostet.


*FANLINK International Ltd.*
Unit B 13/F Prat Commercial Building
17-19 Prat Avenue, Tsimshatsui
Kowloon, Hong Kong

 Es gilt das Recht Hong Kong’s unter Ausschluss des UN-Kaufrechts. 

Ausserdem wird er dich wohl darauf hinweisen das bei deiner Rechtsschutz wie bei fast allen bezahlbaren Verträgen Vertragsrecht sowiso ausgenommen ist.





xtydax schrieb:


> 1. Kein Game wird mit dir als Supp. laufen
> 2. Wenn der jenige den Code auch hat sind wir wieder bei der Sicherheitslücke die nicht meinerseits besteht
> 3. Wenn ich Supp. bin und 11,99 gegen ich sage mal 3 jahre spielzeit (an so wat sitz ich halt länger) also ca.400€ stehen was mach ich ? Genau ich sag der Community bzw. dem Kunden nein ich will dein Geld nicht ich will das du stink sauer bist und entweder du machst dir nochmal son stress für das Spiel oder fährst in Oberharz



Es gibt keine Sicherheitstlücke jeder kann im Laden ein Spiel kaufen den Key im Internet verklingeln und dann das komplette Spiel weiterverkaufen.

Manche Onlinegames machen solche Mätzchen vieleicht mit andere nicht, im Zweifelfall ist jeder der dann den Kauf nicht zweifelsfrei belegen kann immer der Dumme.


----------



## Orgoron (21. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Mod-Auswahl treffe ich.
> 
> 
> Grund wurde bereits erwähnt.
> ...



@ZAM 

sorry aber vieleicht solltest du auch berücksichtigen das der Eröffnungspost imho auch schon Unsachlich und tendenziell abwertend gegenüber RIFT und Trion ist und bei Fans des Spieles solche Reaktionen geradezu provoziert.


----------



## floppydrive (21. September 2011)

@TE

Es gibt genug andere Key Stores Online wo du RIFT für 10€ bekommst welche auch Trusted sind und alleine bei Gameladen selber sind die Preise zu hoch für aktuelle Keystores. Oft haben Keystores auch nicht aktivierte Keys verkauft und somit waren die Käufer am Arsch, grundlegend sind die Keystores aber eine gute Geschichte da man günstig an original Games kommt.

Das Gameladen so unkopperativ ist wirft natürlich ein schlechtes Bild auf die, ich hätte selber mal nen WoW Key der nicht Ding und der Händler hat ihn mir ohne Probleme umgetauscht oder hätte mir das Geld zurückgegeben, aber gut zu wissen wie die drauf sind.

Betreffend der Illegal Keys, es ist so das die Keys nicht geleaked werden sondern das der Händler entweder großen Mengen gekauft hat und die nicht aktiviert sind oder er hat sich irgendwo den Algorithmus besorgt und selber Keys hergestellt (wovon ich aber eher denke das es das erste ist)



An die anderen, nicht jeder Keystore ist illegal oder verkauft falsche Ware ich alleine habe um die 200 Games als Key gekauft und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme und bei ordentlichen Stores bekommt man auch ne Invoice die Rechtsgültig etc ist gibt auch genug Stores die in Deutschland sitzen und sogar 2 Jahre Gewährleistung geben.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. September 2011)

Uhm Saint, sorry aber er hat nicht nach Hilfe gesucht er hat hier nur ganz simpel und stupide gegen Trion und Rift geflamed. Da soll ich noch höflich und zuvorkommend sein? Muhaha nix da.
Kommst du in ein neues Umfeld und maulst erstmal frech gegen alles was dieses Umfeld gerne tut? Dann wirst du sicher nicht mit offenen Armen gebrüßt.

Ahjo, es gibt Stores die sind vertrauenswürdig. Aber wenn da was von Asien steht, wär ich prinzipiell schon vorsichtig. Unter anderem ein Grund das ich nur Boxed Versionen kaufe, bis auf ganz wenige Steam Ausnahmen.


----------



## MrBlaki (21. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Uhm Saint, sorry aber er hat nicht nach Hilfe gesucht er hat hier nur ganz simpel und stupide gegen Trion und Rift geflamed. Da soll ich noch höflich und zuvorkommend sein? Muhaha nix da.
> Kommst du in ein neues Umfeld und maulst erstmal frech gegen alles was dieses Umfeld gerne tut? Dann wirst du sicher nicht mit offenen Armen gebrüßt.
> 
> Ahjo, es gibt Stores die sind vertrauenswürdig. Aber wenn da was von Asien steht, wär ich prinzipiell schon vorsichtig. Unter anderem ein Grund das ich nur Boxed Versionen kaufe, bis auf ganz wenige Steam Ausnahmen.




Nur weil jemand schlecht über Trion redet musst du nicht gleich abwertend über den TE reden Oo Der TE hat nur seine Meinung über Trion gesagt, selbst wenn er sich nicht ganz sachlich ausgedrückt hat. Du hast nichts mit Trion zu tun, du bist höchstens Kunde von Trion, kein Grund dich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen. Ergo > auch kein Grund abwertend über/mit dem TE zu reden.Achja und Lancegrim ich glaube du solltest ein paar Gänge zurück schalten vielleicht vom 5ten in den 1ten und mal wieder runter kommen.Ich sehe schon den ZAMischen Verwarnungshammer über deinem Kopf schweben.


----------



## zarix (21. September 2011)

Beim Kauf von Cd Keys aus dem Internet hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme. 
Das lag aber wohl daran, das ich mir bestimmte Sachen bei einen Händler beachte.
Die keys besorge ich mir bei Ebay. Dort bietet sich mir die Größte auswahl an Händlern sowie Preise an.
Ich habe bestimmt schon mehr als 10 Keys für irgendwelche sachen besorgt in Ebay von MMOS bis hin zu Action und Sport Spiele.
Bisher hat alles einwandfrei geklappt, ausser so Kleinigkeiten wie, das der Händler sich nicht sofort gemeldet hatte und ich nicht direkt nach dem Kauf los legen konnte  .
Ich achte beim Kauf meiner Keys als erstes auf die Lieferzeit  , die Bewertung , die Kommentare der Käufer , Herkunft des Händlers sowie von einen über mir beschrieben noch zu googeln nach Betrugsfällen.
Ich war grad auf meinen Ebay Account und musste entsetzt feststellen, das ich extrem viel Geld für MMOS ausgebe ...  .
Meine MMO Laufbahn ist dort nachzulesen, also durch meine Einkäufe.
Sicher ist Ebay trotzdem nicht, aber wenn man mal die Preise im Laden vergleicht, ist Ebay halt verlockend. 
Bei Wow Keys zahle ich bei mir in den Läden in meiner Umgebung für einen Wow Key ca 27-29 Euro.
Bei ebay beginnt der Preis ca. bei 17 Euro.
Ich kann behaupten, das ich bei den Einsparungen quasi 2-3 Wow Gamcards vom Ebay Kaufpreis im Vergleich zum Laden Preis her schon geschenkt bekommen habe.
Was mir aber Natürlich nicht weiterhilft, wenn doch mal bei Acc gebannt werden würde, wegen verdachts auf Betrug wegen geklauter Keys. 
Da ich in meinen Bekanntenkreis nicht der einzigste bin der sich Keys besorgt bei Ebay und bei allen bisher alles Wunderbar geklappt hat.
Habe ich noch keine Bedenken. 
ZUM GLÜCK  .


----------



## Orgoron (21. September 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand schlecht über Trion redet musst du nicht gleich abwertend über den TE reden Oo Der TE hat nur seine Meinung über Trion gesagt, selbst wenn er sich nicht ganz sachlich ausgedrückt hat. Du hast nichts mit Trion zu tun, du bist höchstens Kunde von Trion, kein Grund dich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen. Ergo > auch kein Grund abwertend über/mit dem TE zu reden.Achja und Lancegrim ich glaube du solltest ein paar Gänge zurück schalten vielleicht vom 5ten in den 1ten und mal wieder runter kommen.Ich sehe schon den ZAMischen Verwarnungshammer über deinem Kopf schweben.




Naja ich würd mal die Morallatte nicht zu hoch legen. Wenn man Fan eines Spiels ist spielen da auch immer Emotionen eine Rolle (ist ja beim Fussball z.B. genau so). Da schiesst man schon manchmal übers Ziel hinaus

Trotzdem würde ich auch sagen Lancegrim komm mal wieder runter jeder der ein bischen Grips in der Birne hat kann doch die Zielrichtung des Eingangspost erkennen und die anderen wollen wir doch in dem Game gar nicht haben oder ?  

Auch wenn ich deine Emotionen Menschlich sicher nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> @ZAM
> 
> sorry aber vieleicht solltest du auch berücksichtigen das der Eröffnungspost imho auch schon Unsachlich und tendenziell abwertend gegenüber RIFT und Trion ist und bei Fans des Spieles solche Reaktionen geradezu provoziert.



Falsche Sichtweise - Der Inhalt des Eröffnungspostings oder sonstiger Postings ist kein Grund gegen irgendwem zu wettern. Der intelligente Weg ist es, den User nett auf mögliche Entgleisungen hinzuweisen. Selbstjustiz wird nicht toleriert, schon gar nicht wenn sie selbst gegen die Netiquette und das gute Miteinander verstößt.


----------



## Foxx313 (22. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Naja ich würd mal die Morallatte nicht zu hoch legen. Wenn man Fan eines Spiels ist spielen da auch immer Emotionen eine Rolle (ist ja beim Fussball z.B. genau so). Da schiesst man schon manchmal übers Ziel hinaus
> 
> Trotzdem würde ich auch sagen Lancegrim komm mal wieder runter jeder der ein bischen Grips in der Birne hat kann doch die Zielrichtung des Eingangspost erkennen und die anderen wollen wir doch in dem Game gar nicht haben oder ?
> 
> Auch wenn ich deine Emotionen Menschlich sicher nachvollziehen kann.




Ich kenne so was selber ganz gut von einen Kumpel,der vergöttert WoW und Blizzard wortwörtlich (gleich vor weg ich zocke selber WoW  ) und so wie man auch nur einmal an teilweise offensichtlichen Dingen Kritik äußert,kann man mit ihm nicht mehr diskutieren,ich meinte einmal das ich so wie SWTOR draußen ist mit WoW erst mal aufhören werde und zu SWTOR wechsel (schon aus dem Grund das ich nicht 2 Spiele bezahlen möchte wenn ich die meiste Zeit nur 1 zocken werde) und das WoW mir zur Zeit nichts wirklich interessantes mehr bietet (ich zocke seit kurz vor BC) und ich mal was neues haben will.
Was kam als Antwort "Oh hör doch auf mit den Scheiß SWTOR wird sowieso nie mit WoW mithalten können,das ist doch sowieso alles Scheiße,bleib lieber bei WoW",da bekomme ich dann auch voll den Hals,wie soll ich mich auch mit so einer Person mal vernünftig über etwas unterhalten wenn sich solche Leute schon persönlich angegriffen fühlen weil man nicht mehr deren Meinung vertritt oder mal bisschen Kritik äußert  ?


----------



## Lancegrim (22. September 2011)

Also entschuldigt, aber den Ton den der Ersteller hier angeschlagen hat war alles andere als nett und freundlich, selbst im Eingangspost. Und da soll ich ihm höflich und freundlich antworten? Ich denk ja garnicht dran. Und ob ich dafür kritisiert werde oder verwarnt is mir sowas von egal  Ich hab ne direkte Art und sag meine Meinung. Entweder man kommt damit klar oder nicht. Ich will den TE nicht heiraten also kein Grund für mich mich bei ihm einzuschleimen. Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt, so schallt es wieder raus.
Ob das den Mods nicht passt oder doch, wie bereits gesagt, juckt mich nicht. 

Aber es is interessant zu lesen wie viele hier doch Anteil nehmen an meinem Gemütsleben, das beindruckt mich doch irgendwie, danke euch dafür. Aber falls ihr hier weiter über mich diskutieren wollt, dann nennt den Thread doch um, das is sonst bischen verwirrend. Ich für meinen Teil kehre mal zum Topic zurück!



@Zarix: Das du noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Ebay gemacht hast ist eigentlich bewunderswert, grade dort hätte ich auf mehr "Betrug" getippt was sowas angeht. Aber es gibt überall Solche und Solche. Ich für meinen Teil hatte mir mal nen zweiten WoW Account gekauft auch auf ner Seite wo sich später herausstellte das sie aus dem asiatischen Raum kommt. Die Folge davon war ein gehackter Account. Aber durch Fehler lernt man, idealerweise.


----------



## Arino (22. September 2011)

Bin mal so fix drüber geflogen über den Thread.
Nachdem was ich gelesen habe stellt sich mir die Frage.
Wieso hast du Benzingeld verschwendet? kostet das Surfen im Internet nun Benzin?
Zumindest hört sich das so an laut Erstellungspost ;-)
Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach den Key auf der Offiziellen Seite?
Eben nachgeschaut, 12 Euronen (Sammler-Edition);-)
Die Sachlage ist ja eigendlich klar.
War doch letztes Jahr bei Call of Duty genau das selbe. Da sind tausende asiatische Key´s in Europa direkt gesperrt worden.

Du kannst ja versuchen (soweit dies möglich ist) dich bei Trion nochmals zu melden.
Da klärst du die Sachlage dass du nen geklauten Key gekauft hast, nun nen neuen hast und wenn Trion ganz nett ist hast du evtl 
Glück und sie verbinden dir den Key mit deinen alten Chars.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ob das den Mods nicht passt oder doch, wie bereits gesagt, juckt mich nicht.



Dann aber bitte nicht wundern, wenn du beim nächsten "Ausfall" ein generelles Hausverbot erteilt bekommst.


----------



## xtydax (22. September 2011)

Nun ja wie gesagt bei Trion ist es nicht einfach sofort los zu zocken, deswegen hab ich mir die Card gekauft um das mal 2 Tage zu beschleunigen.
Mir gehts auch nicht um´s Geld sondern wie gesagt darum das so was nicht passieren sollte bei einem großen Publisher (zumindest Kollisionsabfrage sollte man da doch erwarten dürfen...)
Und hätte der von vorherein nicht funktioniert wäre es nicht das Thema gewesen und ich nicht auf Trion sauer sonder nur auf den China-Laden...
So machen die(Trion) aber auch kein gutes Bild, was Sicherheit angeht.

Habe vorher auch ein Online Spiel gespielt was hier vertreten wird und sich über einen Item-shop finanziert. Und wenn man bedenkt das in diesem Game allein mein Dolch 100&#8364; wert ist dann müsste hier mehr als deutlich sein das ich gern und viel Geld für MMO´s ausgebe dafür aber auch leistung des Publishers erwarte =D oder warum meint ihr möchte ich zu Rift wechseln. Wie gesagt(meine Meinung) das Produkt ist gut , Sicherheit nicht so gut , Grafik is bombe , Gamplay stabil und abwechslungsreich. Der Support ja der Support da ich mein acc. evtl. mal wieder haben möchte Äußer ich mich mal nicht zu diesem   

Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten wie die Geschichte weiter geht bzw. auch bescheid sagen falls eine Lösung gefunden wurde


----------



## Orgoron (22. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Also entschuldigt, aber den Ton den der Ersteller hier angeschlagen hat war alles andere als nett und freundlich, selbst im Eingangspost. Und da soll ich ihm höflich und freundlich antworten? Ich denk ja garnicht dran. Und ob ich dafür kritisiert werde oder verwarnt is mir sowas von egal  Ich hab ne direkte Art und sag meine Meinung. Entweder man kommt damit klar oder nicht. Ich will den TE nicht heiraten also kein Grund für mich mich bei ihm einzuschleimen. Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt, so schallt es wieder raus.
> Ob das den Mods nicht passt oder doch, wie bereits gesagt, juckt mich nicht.



Naja dass man sich von anderen nicht auf ihr Niveau ziehen lassen sollte lernt man ja eigentlich schon zeitig. Und wenn einen andere kritisieren sollte man evtl. vieleicht mal in sich gehen ob dass so völlig unberechtigt war.
Aber wir wollen das hier ja nicht ewig Auswalzen.




xtydax schrieb:


> Und wenn man bedenkt das in diesem Game allein mein Dolch 100&#8364; wert ist dann müsste hier mehr als deutlich sein das ich gern und viel Geld für MMO´s ausgebe dafür aber auch leistung des Publishers erwarte =D oder warum meint ihr möchte ich zu Rift wechseln.



Und deswegen kaufst du auch im Megabilligladen in China ?

Und das wer billig kauft zweimal kauft, die Weisheit gabs sogar schon vorm Internet.

Zumal das Spiel direkt bei Trion mittlerweile spottbillig ist.


----------



## Cantharion (22. September 2011)

Sowohl ich als auch mein Kumpel haben die Riftkeys bei Gameladen gekauft und keiner von uns hatte Probleme.


----------



## Arino (22. September 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Sowohl ich als auch mein Kumpel haben die Riftkeys bei Gameladen gekauft und keiner von uns hatte Probleme.



Dann hast du und dein Kumpel Glück gehabt.
Ich hab auch schon oft genug Spiele Online gekauft die hier in Deutschland 
produziert werden und im Ausland überhaupt nicht der Renner sind (desswegen waren diese dort auch wesentlich günstiger)

Jedoch habe ich auch oft genug gelesen dass diese skurielen Onlinekeystores Kreditkarten
knacken und mit diesen dann die Spiele erwerben. 
Zumal das einem Bekannten von mir so ergangen ist. 

Im Endeffekt hat es nun eine Seele erwischt, ist leider Pech. 
Ändern kann man daran wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## xtydax (23. September 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Sowohl ich als auch mein Kumpel haben die Riftkeys bei Gameladen gekauft und keiner von uns hatte Probleme.




Ok wie lange laufen die Key´s schon (meiner lief 20 tage bis Sperrung) ???


----------



## xtydax (23. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Naja dass man sich von anderen nicht auf ihr Niveau ziehen lassen sollte lernt man ja eigentlich schon zeitig. Und wenn einen andere kritisieren sollte man evtl. vieleicht mal in sich gehen ob dass so völlig unberechtigt war.
> Aber wir wollen das hier ja nicht ewig Auswalzen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja wenn du gelesen hättest wüsstest du warum ich mir n Key außm I-net gekauft hab =P


----------



## xtydax (23. September 2011)

Hallo wiedermal   

So langsam scheinen meine Anstrengungen belohnt zu werden     

Also Gameladen.Com hat zugeben das der Fehler Ihrer seits entstand. Man will mir auch mein Geld zurücksenden (bin ja mal gespannt wie Flitzebogen)...
Bei Trion ist es wohl so das mehrere mit den Key´s Probleme hatten/haben und ich wohl wiedermal der war, der als erster die Fresse auf gerissen hat   

Auch Trion ist mit entgegen gekommen und hat zumindest schonmal mein Acc. wieder frei geschaltet damit ich (wen ich den mal hab) den neuen Cd-Key eingeben kann.
Ob das spielen auch funktioniert wollte ich nicht ausprobieren, da ich mir ja selber nicht noch mehr Probs. machen möchte.

So erstmal soviel von mir - Und man sieht es lohnt sich manchmal hart zu bleiben und zu kämpfen für sein Recht


----------



## Cantharion (23. September 2011)

xtydax schrieb:


> Ok wie lange laufen die Key´s schon (meiner lief 20 tage bis Sperrung) ???



fast 3 Monate


----------



## xtydax (23. September 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> fast 3 Monate



Hoffentlich habt ihr nicht auch so n Key erwischt da ja anscheinend mehrere im Umlauf sind im Moment.
Gameladen.Com hat mir gesagt sie stünden dies bezüglich schon mit Ihrem Großhändler in Kontakt.
Trion Supp. meinte ich bin nicht der einzige im Moment und werd wohl auch nicht der letzte sein


----------



## xtydax (23. September 2011)

WOW Jackpot         

Mein Acc ist wieder frei !!!

Wie, wo, warum, kein Plan ! ?? ! hab grad ne E-Mail erhalten wo drin steht dein Problem wurde geklärt viel Spaß mit Rift    

Danke an Trion für die Einsicht ! So scheint der Publisher am Ende doch Community orientiert zu sein.

So wer mir erstmal nächste woche nen Jahres-Abo einrichten


----------



## La Saint (23. September 2011)

xtydax schrieb:


> WOW Jackpot
> 
> Mein Acc ist wieder frei !!!



gratz ^^


----------



## linî (24. September 2011)

Hab leider auch bei Gamsladen.com gekauft , lief 5 oder 6 Tage hab aber gleich nach der Mail an Gamsladen mein Geld wiederbekommen.


----------



## Iffadrim (26. September 2011)

@ TE 
für die Zukunft würde ich dir dennoch folgendes empfehlen:

-Game im Laden mit Hülle und Datenträger kaufen
-auch die Publishers selbst verkaufen digitale Versionen auf der eigenen Seite
-in der Zwischenzeit waren ein Haufen Angebotsaktionen seitens Trion (Jubiläum etc.) wo es das Spiel zwischen 10 und 30 EURO gab (je nach Event)

bis zu nem gewissen Niveau muss ich Lance recht geben.
Die Post mit den Erfahrungen des besagten Shops und der Einblendung des Impressums haben einiges klargemacht.

Na ja was Trion wohl letztendlich dazu bewegt hat den ACC wieder freizugeben, liegt wohl daran, dass Trion nicht untätig ist/war was Forenarbeit angeht.
Buffed ist das größte MMOG Magazin in D und deutschsprachigen Ländern, da werden die hier schon mal Blicke reinwerfen.
Die werden sich gedacht haben, schalten wir den Key frei, so lange der Kunde dann seine monatlichen Gebühren bezahlt und wir nen zufriedenen Kunden haben.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. September 2011)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Na ja was Trion wohl letztendlich dazu bewegt hat den ACC wieder freizugeben, liegt wohl daran, dass Trion nicht untätig ist/war was Forenarbeit angeht.
> Buffed ist das größte MMOG Magazin in D und deutschsprachigen Ländern, da werden die hier schon mal Blicke reinwerfen.
> Die werden sich gedacht haben, schalten wir den Key frei, so lange der Kunde dann seine monatlichen Gebühren bezahlt und wir nen zufriedenen Kunden haben.



Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Anvy (26. September 2011)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Na ja was Trion wohl letztendlich dazu bewegt hat den ACC wieder freizugeben, liegt wohl daran, dass Trion nicht untätig ist/war was Forenarbeit angeht.
> Buffed ist das größte MMOG Magazin in D und deutschsprachigen Ländern, da werden die hier schon mal Blicke reinwerfen.
> Die werden sich gedacht haben, schalten wir den Key frei, so lange der Kunde dann seine monatlichen Gebühren bezahlt und wir nen zufriedenen Kunden haben.



Bestimmt wird TRION Foren durchstöbern, aber denke nicht an Buffed. Es gibt weitaus aktivere bzgl. RIFT. Vor allem das eigene. Ich bezweifle, dass das der Grund ist. Ich finde es positiv, auch wenn es gedauert hat. Vllt. gab es auch Kommunikation zwischen TRION und dem dubiösen Anbieter. Wer weiß das schon, außer TRION?

Ich sehe jedoch keinen Grund deswegen gleich schlecht von TRION zu reden. Der Fehler liegt ganz klar beim User. Sowas ist immer ärgerlich. Beim nächsten mal einfach 1 - 2 € mehr ausgeben und auf der sicheren Seite sein. Ansonsten immer vorher über solche Seiten informieren. ;D


----------



## Orgoron (26. September 2011)

Ich denke mal es war sicher kein Einzelfall und Trion wird sich sagen "Lieber ein zufriedener Kunde mitt Abo" (würde sicher nicht nur Trion in so einem Fall so machen).

Das es ne weile gedauert hat ist auch klar wenns um richtig Kohle geht und nicht nur um ein paar popelige Pixel kann das kein kleiner GM mal eben so entscheiden.

Wichtig ist ja am Ende war alles gut und evtl. mal draus lernen.


----------



## floppydrive (26. September 2011)

Wichtig ist doch hier eher das Keystores illegal sind und jeder denkt der Teufel steckt dahinter


----------



## Lancegrim (26. September 2011)

WIeso sind Keystores illegal? Das wär mir ja was ganz neues.


----------



## Enoshi (28. September 2011)

Zu der CD Key sache: Lasst die finger von websites. Ich durfte letztes Jahr ne aussage bei der Polizeit tätigen. Da hab ich mir auch nen Key im Web gekauft.... Ein Jahr später wohl ein anderer den Rest des Games. Der ging zur Polizeit und zu EA. Die legten mir ein Protokoll mit EA Logo vor (vom Kauf oder so) und es gab ne Ermittlung wegen Betrugs gegen mich. Nur gut dass ich die Rechnungen alle aufgehoben habe. ^^ Denn so konnte ich einfach nachweisen dass ich den Key eigentlich Legal erworben hatte. Hatte mich auch gewundert dass sowas überhaupt verfolgt wird. Aber wenn der Geschädigte eigentliche Käufer Anzeige erstattet kann das schon mal passieren. 

Also niemals irgendwo nen Key Online Kaufen.


----------



## floppydrive (29. September 2011)

@Lancegrim
Das war Sarkasmus

@Enoshi
Du rückst Keystores in ein völlig falsches Licht, es gibt genug Stores wo kein Mensch Probleme hat, so entsteht nur ein falsches Bild davon und wer so blöd ist und in Steam/Origin Zeiten noch Vollpreis Spiele kauft dem ist ey nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Enoshi (1. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> @Enoshi
> Du rückst Keystores in ein völlig falsches Licht, es gibt genug Stores wo kein Mensch Probleme hat, so entsteht nur ein falsches Bild davon und wer so blöd ist und in Steam/Origin Zeiten noch Vollpreis Spiele kauft dem ist ey nicht zu helfen.



Mag sein aber bei vielen Keystores ist es eben doch Problematisch. Ausserdem müssen die Probleme ja nicht heute auftreten. Kann sein in 1-2 Jahren kauft sich einer die Box mit dem Game und der Key ist in Benutzung weil er in nem Keystore schon verkauft wurde. Aber du hast recht. Es mag wohl auch Keystores geben die Seriös sind, dennoch würde ich zur vorsicht Raten. Würde ich nicht alle Rechnungen per PDF druck aufheben, hätte ich massiv Probleme bekommen.


----------



## floppydrive (1. Oktober 2011)

Du gehts davon aus das sie ihre Keys aus Boxen klauen das ist aber einfach nur falsch, die Kaufen einfach nur Keys in großen Mengen wie andere Online Plattformen wie Gamesload und dort ist auch nichts illegal, das die Leute dort zu viel bezahlen ist eine andere Sache, aber Keys für solche Stores werden nicht aus Boxen genommen sondern in großen Mengen beim Hersteller gekauft.


----------



## Apocalyptica (1. Oktober 2011)

ich kaufe miene keys immer online, egal ob für gametime-cards, ms-points oder sonstiges. nie probleme gehabt....


----------



## Anvy (2. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Du gehts davon aus das sie ihre Keys aus Boxen klauen das ist aber einfach nur falsch, die Kaufen einfach nur Keys in großen Mengen wie andere Online Plattformen wie Gamesload und dort ist auch nichts illegal, das die Leute dort zu viel bezahlen ist eine andere Sache, aber Keys für solche Stores werden nicht aus Boxen genommen sondern in großen Mengen beim Hersteller gekauft.



Das stimmt nicht ganz. So machen das die seriösen Händler, aber gibt auch genug Betrüger. Deswegen würde ich mich vorher immer Informieren. Vllt. sogar selbst bei Trion nachfragen, ob es bereits Probleme mit dem jeweiligen Händler gegeben hat. Wichtig immer Rechnungen aufheben.


----------



## Drakhgard (2. Oktober 2011)

95% aller Keystores sind der letzte Dreck und schreien geradezu nach Betrug. Aber Gratulation an den TE, der nochmal mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen ist. Künftig heißt es: Augen auf im Straßenverkehr (oder auch Datenverkehr )

Trion haben sich eigentlich immer als kooperativ erwiesen (auch mir gegenüber, wo mir bei Release beim Kauf von Rift in deren Shop das Geld doppelt abgebucht wurde durch einen Seitenfehler). Hinter dem Verkauf von Keys, Accounts und Items etc... (auf alle Spiele bezogen) steckt eine große "Mafia" dahinter und das ist für Laien nicht weiter analysierbar.

Diese Lapalie ist sicherlich ein Beweis mehr, dass man sein Zeugs besser in trusted-Shops kaufen soll. Wer billig kauft, kauft oft 2 Mal.


----------



## floppydrive (2. Oktober 2011)

@Anvy
Du musst hier auch betrachten das nur in Deutschland die Spiele so teuer sind, viele deutsche Keyseller kaufen die Games einfach aus dem Ausland ein wo sie zum Spottpreis zu haben sind und verkaufen sie über ihre Onlineplattform. Ich kaufe seit über 5 Jahren in Keystores ein und habe auch für andere schon Games gekauft und hatte noch nie Probleme und das waren sicher so um die 200 Spiele.




@Drakhgard

95% aller Keystores sind sicher keine Betrug, halt mal die Backen still wenn du keine Ahnung hast, weiterhin steckt da auch keine Mafia dahinter sondern ein ganz normaler Import und ende, es gibt genug deutsche Keystores die sogar 2 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Keys geben und dir ordentliche Rechnung stellen sowie ein 14 tägiges Umtauschrecht anbieten. 


Man muss einfach mal eine Lanze für die Keystores brechen es gibt sicher einige schwarze Schafe aber die komplette Online Keystore Sammlung zu verteufeln ist einfach falsch.


----------



## unaara (2. Oktober 2011)

.... wegen so nen Kram zum Anwalt, na ich weiß ja nicht. Die Hosen kannst du jetzt schon runter lassen.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (4. Oktober 2011)

an den te, sicherlich ist es für dich ärgerlich.
doch trion hat damit nichts zu tun. die geschichte musst du mit dem händler klären.
lass dir nen neuen key geben und als entschädigung halt noch nen key für ein anderes aktuelles spiel und gut ist es.
viel mehr wird dir leider nicht übrig bleiben. anwalt hin oder her.

und an die keystore flamer, die kmeisten von euch schreiben nur blödsinn und haben sicherlich noch nirgends nen key online gekauft um überhaupt mitreden zu können. man liest im internet natürlich immer nur die negativen sachen.
wer macht den auch nen thread auf und schreibt rein das er sich gerade nen the witcher 2 key für 9,50 gekauft hat und alles super gelaufen ist? richtig, keiner.
ich kaufe meine spiele grundsätzlich im internet über solche stores und das seid jahren. wer heutzutage noch in laden geht und sich für 40-60 euro ein pc spiel kauft hat meiner meinung nach nicht mehr alle latten am zaun da man es online für 9-25 euro bekommen kann.


----------



## Anvy (4. Oktober 2011)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> ich kaufe meine spiele grundsätzlich im internet über solche stores und das seid jahren. wer heutzutage noch in laden geht und sich für 40-60 euro ein pc spiel kauft hat meiner meinung nach nicht mehr alle latten am zaun da man es online für 9-25 euro bekommen kann.



Manchen Leuten ist es halt wichtig, dass Spiel im Regal stehen zu haben. Bei mir persönlich ist es so. Ich habe es lieber in der Hand, als irgendwo digital auf dem Rechner. Zudem gibt es bei manchen Spielen kleine Extras. (z.B. RIFT/Guild Wars gab es ein Poster dazu.) 

Wenn es nur ums Geld geht, dann kann man auch bei alle Kleidung beim 1-Euro Shop holen, egal was es her macht. Macht auch keiner. Ist nämlich Geschmackssache. Der eine hat es lieber zu Hause rumstehen, der andere irgendwo auf irgendeinem Server. Das hat nämlich nichts mit Dummheit zu tun.

Das es immer mehr in die Richtung geht alles zu downloaden finde ich nicht gut. Mies fand ich das z.B. bei Dungeon Siege 3. Wenn ich nach Hause komme möchte ich nicht 3 Std. ein Spiel downloaden. Mal abgesehen, dass so Stromkosten aufkommen. So hat man schnell die Kosten für Verpackung zusammen. ;(

Wenn ich mir jeden Monat ein Spiel holen würde, dann würde ich es mir aus Platzgründen überlegen. Vorteilhaft ist es so auch für mich Spiele weiterzuverkaufen oder zu verschenken, wenn sie mir nicht mehr gefallen. 

Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile.

BTT: Auch wenn es nur wenige Keystores gibt, die illegalen Aktivitäten nachgehen, sollte man immer vorsichtig sein. So wie bei allen Online-Angeboten. Umso besser, wenn man dann den Shop seines Vertrauens gefunden hat. @TE: Höre auf den Rat der Community, dann passiert dir sowas sicherlich nicht noch einmal. ;D


----------



## floppydrive (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde der "Mehrwert" für eine Hardcopy ist einfach nicht mehr gegeben, was kriege ich den aktuell für eine Hülle? Ne billige DVD Box mit nem Blatt Papier was meistens nicht mal das Handbuch ist und nur in Schwarz Weiß. Ne danke da kaufe ich mir lieber ne Online Version.


----------



## Cantharion (4. Oktober 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ums Geld geht, dann kann man auch bei alle Kleidung beim 1-Euro Shop holen, egal was es her macht. Macht auch keiner. Ist nämlich Geschmackssache. Der eine hat es lieber zu Hause rumstehen, der andere irgendwo auf irgendeinem Server. Das hat nämlich nichts mit Dummheit zu tun.


DAS ist ja wohl das schlechteste Beispiel da man den Preisunterschied bei der Kleidung merkt (ein 20 Euro tshirt trägt sich erfahrungsgemäß anders als ein 50euro tshirt und sieht im regelfall auch besser aus), es bei den Keys geht es lediglich um die Verpackung.



floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich finde der "Mehrwert" für eine Hardcopy ist einfach nicht mehr gegeben, was kriege ich den aktuell für eine Hülle? Ne billige DVD Box mit nem Blatt Papier was meistens nicht mal das Handbuch ist und nur in Schwarz Weiß. Ne danke da kaufe ich mir lieber ne Online Version.


Sehe ich genauso. Wenn man bedenkt dass man dort bis zu 50% sparen kann - find ich eine Hülle die man im normalfall nie wieder ansieht, ein Handbuch das man sich (erfahrungsgemäß) vielleicht in der Bahn nachhause ansieht und eventuell ein Poster das man, bei gutem Geschmack sowieso nicht aufhängt einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Anvy (4. Oktober 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> DAS ist ja wohl das schlechteste Beispiel da man den Preisunterschied bei der Kleidung merkt (ein 20 Euro tshirt trägt sich erfahrungsgemäß anders als ein 50euro tshirt und sieht im regelfall auch besser aus), es bei den Keys geht es lediglich um die Verpackung.
> 
> 
> Sehe ich genauso. Wenn man bedenkt dass man dort bis zu 50% sparen kann - find ich eine Hülle die man im normalfall nie wieder ansieht, ein Handbuch das man sich (erfahrungsgemäß) vielleicht in der Bahn nachhause ansieht und eventuell ein Poster das man, bei gutem Geschmack sowieso nicht aufhängt einfach zu wenig.



Nein, ist es nicht. Ein 50€ T-Shirt kann schlechter sein, als eins für 7€. (Marke nicht Qualität macht meistens den Preis aus ;()Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Genauso kann der Internetdownload schlechter sein, wenn das Internet ständig wegbricht etc., als eine Verpackung mit CD.

Klingt unlogisch mit den 50%. Habe mal mehrere Spiele verglichen bei den mir bekanntesten Portal, da gibt es enorme Unterschiede. Z.B. Red Orchestra 2 kostet als Onlinedownload 35€ und als CD nur 30€, als UK Import nur 22€ günstiger. Also stimmt es schon mal nicht, dass es unbedingt günstiger ist. Wobei ich denke, dass man mehrere Portale vergleichen müsste. 

Du musst auch Strom (der ja immer teurer wird) und Zeit dazu zählen. Jemand mit langsamen Internet sitzt bestimmt schon mal 5 - 6 Std. daran.

Etwas das ich in Händen halten kann, weiter verschenken oder ausleihen kann hat für mich einen größeren Mehrwert. 20€ - 30€ (für ältere natürlich noch weniger) für ein Spiel ist nicht die Welt. Außer natürlich man meint jeden Monat 4 - 5 Spiele holen zu müssen oder immer direkt vorbestellen (da würde ich vllt. sogar den download bevorzugen, wobei ich schon mal ein Spiel einen Tag vor Erscheinung zugestellt bekommen habe ). Da bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man das Geld woanders besser investieren kann. Zudem setze ich viel auf eine vernünftige Anleitung. Schließlich möchte ich nicht andauernd das Spiel minimieren um etwas nachzulesen. Bei den meisten wird das wahrscheinlich nicht nötig sein, aber es gibt Momente, wo ich nicht zum spielen komme und eine Pause einlegen muss. Da vergisst man einiges. :>


----------



## floppydrive (4. Oktober 2011)

Nein es ist immernoch kein Vergleich da das Spiel das gleich bleibt, du kannst es eher mit einem gleichen T-Shirt Vergleichen was bei H&M und in einem Outlet verkauft wird. Und Die Qualität des Spiels mit dem Internetdownload zu vergleiche ist so als wenn du sagst "Boah das Tshirt ist kacke weil H&M mir den falschen Beutel gegeben hat" 

Es ist nicht unlogisch, Red Orchestra 2 bekommt du für 16&#8364; als Steam download, keine 35&#8364; (höchstes bei einem der großen Portal was total unsinnig wäre zu kaufen).

Du rechnest nicht wirklich den Strom dagegen? Dein PC ist doch ey sicher an oder, also kannst du es nebenbei laden und den PC nutzen, vergleich hinkt hier.

Du kannst heute viele Spiele nicht mehr weiterverkaufen weil du deine Games an einen Onlineaccount bei den Herstellern bindest und somit viele Spiele nutzlos werden, und diese Entwicklung wird weiter zunehmen durch Origin/Steam etc.
Die Anleitungen kannst du auch vergessen, nehmen wir aktuelle Spiele ist da gerade mal die Steuerung drin (die man auch im Menü meist nachgucken kann) und die Rechtshinweise, somit rechtfertigt das keinen Mehrwert. 

Es gibt aktuell keine "sinnvollen" Gründe zu sagen das Hardcopy Versionen besser als Downloads sind ausser in Hinsicht auf Collector Edition, aber grundlegend ist es genau das gleich nur das du keine DVD hast.


----------



## Lancegrim (4. Oktober 2011)

Is ja eben das gleiche wie bei dem T Shirt. Ob 50 Euro oder 5 Euro. So oder so es is ein T Shirt, die gleiche Form wie jedes andere. Bei nem Shirt zahlst du den Namen mit, obwohls Qualitativ das gleiche Item ist, und bei ner Hardcopy hast zahlst du halt für den Vertriebsweg, die DvD ect.

Ich für meinen Teil kaufe nur Hardcopys, sofern es denn nicht anders machbar ist. Warum? Ganz einfach weil ich keinen Bock habe mich paar Stunden hinzusetzen und ein Spiel zu downloaden. Disk rein, installen, anmelden, fertig. Zumal ich eh sehr vorsichtig bin was meine Zahlungsdaten im Internet angeht.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Oktober 2011)

Ist es nicht du vergleichst hier gerade sozusagen Shooter mit Strategie, es sind beides PC Spiele, der Begriff T-Shirt ist nur eine Unterteilung, und du kannst nicht 2 Unterschiedliche T-Shirts die unterschiedlich verarbeitet wurden, an denen unterschiedliche Leute gearbeitet haben und wo die Materialien die gleichen sind, mit einem Spiel vergleichen. Das Spiel ist zu 100% das gleiche da sich der Quellcode nicht ändert sondern nur die Art wie das Spiel verkauft wird, am ende landet es auf deiner Festplatte und wird gestartet, wie es dahin kommt ist genau das gleich wie mit der Einkaufstüte.


----------

